# Do I use NeSi or SeNi?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

It has recently come to my attention that I might be a mistype (possibly ISFP), and I can't really tell if I use Se-Ni, or Ne-Si. I've read plenty of descriptions and I still can't grasp which one is more like me. I decided I'd post some pictures and my reactions to them to get an idea of my perception functions at work.












She's very pretty. The filter reminds me of a Tarkovsky film. I feel like this picture is sort of an encapsulation of human beauty, even if that wasn't the intention of the photographer/editor. Something about seeing an 'artsy' picture of a human face (specifically female) makes me think of that. The human face and 'essence' in-of-itself is something of artistic value when presented in the right way.












Apparently, this is somewhere in Ireland. Incredible. I just feel an incredible urge to _be_ in that specific place. I feel like I could live my entire life just wandering through that general area, seeing where it takes me. I want to just merge with it somehow. I'd imagine if I were there, I'd be wearing something subtle and earthy, something that blends in seamlessly with the general aesthetic of the area. I love how there seems to be noone in sight. I can't look at pictures like this without wishing I could teleport. I kind of wish I was from the British Isles (not London), Manchester specifically, for whatever reason.












I love the teal-ish/baby blue background. I can't think of any place where such a picture is possible, but it's beautiful. His fur looks incredibly soft and gentle. Likely one of the most beautiful creatures I've ever seen.












For whatever reason, I like the way this looks. I love how minimalistic, whimsical and laissez-faire it is. I love Polaroid-type pictures. I love how her eyes just pop out in that head shot and fill up half the page. It's hot. She's like a little gremlin or something. I would love to have a scrapbook.












I love this film. The mid 60s aesthetic is incredible. I feel like life should be an accumulation of moments like this one. I can just imagine how the sun feels, the sound of the waves crashing, the sense of peace and subdued joy they must be feeling, being with one another in this specific spot, at this specific moment. It's simple, yet perfect. I can also imagine the sadness they must be feeling, knowing that this moment will eventually end, and the intensity they're feeling will eventually fade. Moments like these never last, but they're amazing to look back on. These are the moments I wish I could capture through some sort of medium, be it film, literature, music, photography, or perhaps, through my own eyes. 


----------

What do you think? What functions do you notice?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

seems very Fi/Se, i say ISFP you describe alot using the words "i feel" that seems very Fi. and you describe by the 5 senses alot which is Se


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Ni-Se.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

If you have eyes like the girl in the picture which is second to bottom, than you have SeNi. You can see Se/Ni eyes in the sharpness/penetrative quality they give off in picking up the details of the outside world.

I'd predict you do have the more sharp eyes because your description sounds pretty Se/Ni to me .


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting. I still score high on Ne for whatever reason.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Interesting. I still score high on Ne for whatever reason.


What test(s)?


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ferroequinologist said:


> What test(s)?


Jungian Cognitive Functions Test

I've taken it countless times.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test
> 
> I've taken it countless times.


You ought to try another test. Taking the same one multiple times might skew the results. 

Thing is, it is frequently difficult to know exactly what you _really_ are, as expectations, personal desires, etc. have an effect. Also, it seems that frequently online tests skew in favor of Ne over other perceptions, as the questions tend to be worded in a way that everybody wants to answer in an affirmative. ;-) But yeah, try another test or two. But honestly, your answers in regards to the photos seem to say more than test results--namely that your Se is stronger than Ne. That's how I read your descriptions--but maybe I'm reading my own Se into your answers. ;-)


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I wouldn't trust cognitive functions tests if I were you.. they tend to be highly inaccurate and have some serious flaws.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

mbaruh said:


> Ni-Se.


So the answers seem closer to ISFP than ESFP?


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

cudibloop said:


> So the answers seem closer to ISFP than ESFP?


They have the same functions.. I know where you are going with this, but although my Se is inferior, it doesn't mean that I can't write an answer that will show Se.
For that you need to decide whether you are introverted or extroverted or some other way to find your dom/inferior functions.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Personally I would suggest you use Se, that you are some type of xSFP. In my experience the E/I is the least important letter, I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it. 

I could relate a tiny bit to your descriptions of the first 2 pictures, so I was on the fence at that point. But your descriptions of the Puma and the beach scene seemed very Se to me. My immediate reaction was along the lines of: "What is this animal thinking? What is it's nature?"; I was halfway to humanizing it within the first few seconds of looking at it. Only after I read your description did I really notice the texture of its fur, the color contrast.

With the beach scene, I didn't read too much into it, but I wondered: "Who are these people, lovers? They seem to have some kind of sad but deep relationship. Where is this, it has a very Mediterranean vibe to it..." Like the puma picture, I hadn't considered the sensory aspect of what it would feel like to be _on_ the beach, until I read your description. I felt a little more detached physically...


----------

